# D2 on OS X



## morm (Jun 13, 2004)

Diablo II works fine on OS X 
the only thing i do not like is that i have to put in the CD 
mounting a diskimage does not work :/ 
the diskimage is for sure ok since i burned the CD from the image i am using for playing 

any ideas hints cracks? 

thanx 
m.


----------



## Damrod (Jun 13, 2004)

morm said:
			
		

> Diablo II works fine on OS X
> the only thing i do not like is that i have to put in the CD
> mounting a diskimage does not work :/
> the diskimage is for sure ok since i burned the CD from the image i am using for playing
> ...



Seriously, why not buy the game? It's some years old now, and should not cost the world. In the standard PC-Game vendor you might find  it as  budget game with versions for Windows as well as Mac on it.

If you're just annoyed by the CD: What exactly is the problem? Is it the fact yu have to change CDs for cutscenes or the general fact of a CD in the drive? Did not quite understood that...


----------



## Cat (Jun 13, 2004)

I have the game legit and I have the same problem: I prefer to play without CD. I have a PowerBook and I don't want to have to remember to bring a long a CD to play my games. Moreover on the road it costs a lot of battery to access the CD all the time. Hence the usefullness of the no-CD crack, which has its legit uses. I own the game and still want to circumvent the silly "insert the original cd" protection. 

However, simply making a Disk image trough disk utility DID work for me ...


----------



## drunkmac (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, I own it too legitally. And its just really annoying toting that CD around. Kinda made me stop playing a littl...ok i think im gonna go and level up.


----------



## morm (Jun 14, 2004)

Cat said:
			
		

> I have the game legit and I have the same problem: I prefer to play without CD. I have a PowerBook and I don't want to have to remember to bring a long a CD to play my games. Moreover on the road it costs a lot of battery to access the CD all the time. Hence the usefullness of the no-CD crack, which has its legit uses. I own the game and still want to circumvent the silly "insert the original cd" protection.
> 
> However, simply making a Disk image trough disk utility DID work for me ...



oh kewl ... it did not work for me ... but maybe it will work in the future ... i have a very old version of the CDs (also the extension) maybe there is a difference ... but since my gf & me want to play both in the battlenet .. 1 already ordered a 2nd CD-set some days ago ... i will do a retry then 

and yes it is the rotation of the CD that annoys me


----------



## scaryfish (Jun 19, 2004)

You don't have to put in the CD to view the cinematics - if you just copy the movie file into your Diablo II folder, it'll find and play them from there.  You should be able to play from a Disk image... Did you make a CD/DVD Master type image?  (.cdr) I did that and it worked (then again, it was working previously using a regular .dmg)


----------



## wal (Apr 28, 2005)

How do you run in windowed mode now? I swear I did it in the pre-carbon version...


----------



## Damrod (Apr 28, 2005)

wal said:
			
		

> How do you run in windowed mode now? I swear I did it in the pre-carbon version...



Command-M, like in all Blizzard games...?


----------



## BloodShotEyes (May 28, 2005)

Am I hearing this right?  The windows version of D2 will run on my iBook?


----------



## Cat (May 28, 2005)

Blizzard distributed Diablo II on a single set of CD's which are both for the PC and the Mac. Just insert the CD in your iBook and you'll see. I'm not sure about the SAve files though, whether you can just copy them from a PC install to a Mac install.


----------



## BloodShotEyes (May 28, 2005)

Beautiful...  That should keep me busy for a while.  Gracias.


----------

